# Bullet choice



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wondering preferred choice of bullet for yotes full metal jacket for minimun pelt damage or soft point for middle of the road or the polymer tip fragmentation killing power. During winter months prefer to save pelts.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I shoot a 22-250 and reload my brass with 55gr vmax from Hornady. A little hole in, with no exit hole


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

How's the FMJ thing working out for you? I figured FMJ would be a tiny hole in and out, and a dog that won't stop. I wouldn't really know though...never tried it.

I shoot .223 50gr Hornady V-max. Actually they are Fiocchi factory loads that i've been buying until I start reloading. Tiny entry hole, and no exit.


----------



## SaskCan (Feb 24, 2010)

I just started shooting the 52 grain Berger hollow points out of my 22-250, havent had an exit yet.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller is correct. Small bore FMJ's are generally poor choice for coyotes. Coyotes sometimes act sort of stupid when they are hit through the ribs with a FMJ, and they run a mighty long way before they realize that they are dead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

FMJ's are a poor choice, you will loose lots of yotes. I agree with the other guys, V-max, or Nos BT'S. Have worked the best for me over the years.
They will, as with any bullet make a "bad hole", once in awhile. But all in all they are a good choice.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Personally I don't save pelts. I hunt coyotes purely to try and reduce predation on my livestock. I several small caliber varmint rifles but have killed a bunch of coyotes while deer hunting with a .308 150 gr PSP and even 1 with my 270 WSM with a Hornady 130 gr. SST. The pelt was definitely not sellable.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I shoot 50-55 grain hornady vmax. I had my first exit hole with those loads a couple weekends ago. Every yote I have shot has been a bang flop and jus the one exit. It was only about the size of a quarter so there wasnt too much pelt damage.


----------



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

does any man make a 55gr v-max in a .223? ive seen 50 gr ,but iam sited in on hornady 55gr soft point .will the fly different


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

madarcher427 said:


> does any man make a 55gr v-max in a .223? ive seen 50 gr ,but iam sited in on hornady 55gr soft point .will the fly different


Hornady Varmint Express Ammunition 223 Remington 55 Grain V-Max Box of 20 - MidwayUSA


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

madarcher427 said:


> does any man make a 55gr v-max in a .223? ive seen 50 gr ,but iam sited in on hornady 55gr soft point .will the fly different


If you reload:Hornady V-Max Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 55 Grain Flat Base - MidwayUSA


----------



## MMoore83 (Feb 24, 2010)

.223 Sierra ballistic points do a great job as well. The 55gr will also still reach them.
Mike


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

madarcher427 said:


> does any man make a 55gr v-max in a .223? ive seen 50 gr ,but iam sited in on hornady 55gr soft point .will the fly different


Even if you get a load with 55gr. v-max it most likely will hit a little different than your soft points. You should always re sight in if you change loads that you have never shot.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I reload for my 22-250 and use 62 gr Berger VLD's.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

58 Grain V-Max Hornady In .243-----But I am not saving pelts.


----------



## lyotehunter (Feb 26, 2010)

berger's,don't make a mess but are the best for instant kills.second would be either hornady or seirra hollow point bt. match bullets


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

lyotehunter said:


> berger's,don't make a mess but are the best for instant kills.second would be either hornady or seirra hollow point bt. match bullets


Thanks, I know they are the most accurate bullet I've shot so far.


----------



## plasticdragon (May 15, 2010)

.243 58gr hornady v-max


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

FMJ???? Forget it. Illegal in most states. I use 50 gr Sierra Blitzking(.223), 50 gr Hornady V-Max (22-250), 55 gr Sierra Gameking HP (.223 WSSM) and a 40 gr Hornady V-Max (.204 Ruger). FMJ's will pass through and you'll have to shoot (unethicly) again, and again, and again. Don't even think about it. Best bullet for most is the one that shoots best in your chosen rifle. If it will chamber reliably and group at sub-moa, that'll do.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

A little Side Note for the 204 ruger. If your rifle has a barrel with a 1-12 twist then you need to be careful shooting the 40 and up bullets. Technically the 1-12 twist rate shouldn't stablize the 40 grain bullet. In my rifle I can't hit a target at 25 yards with a 40 gr bullet and if I do hit the target the bullet key holes the target. Some rifles shoot them fine with 1-12 twist and others don't. I beleive that this is due to the tolerances a gun manufacturer allows their guns to be off by. this is my opinion though.

So what is the answer to this problem? By simply dropping the bullet weight by 1 gr to the sierra 39 gr bullet your gun should shoot great.

If any of you guys would like to discuss this further feel free to send me a message.


----------

